# Easy pier or land spots to take 2 young sons?



## horn1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Headed to pensacola beach for the first time.

I'm looking for easy spots to fish with my 2 young boys (ages 5 and 7)other than fishing the big piers. I just don't think we have the proper fishing gear needed to fish the higher piers off the beach. We have 1 seven foot pool that I can rig up a wire leader but only have 2 small little zebco poles for the kids. 

Are there any other smaller piers or land fishing where we can go where it will be easier to cast in around pensacola beach? Are there any boat docks where we can throw an easy line in? I know this might require me getting a fishing license.

Thanks in advance! :notworthy:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Goto shoreline park in gulf breeze. They have a dock you can fish off of, and bathrooms for the youngins. Nice place and plenty of shoreline to fish, and when fishing is slow give the lil boogers a scoop net and see what they can catch in the grass beds or just swim. Also you got ft. Pickens with plenty of places to explore and good fishing in surf and baysides. GL and Catch'em up.


----------



## horn1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome! Sounds like the spot to go. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Octagon before Bob Sykes in Gulf Breezeon the west side. lots of trout and flounder can be found there and the occasional jack or school of spanish.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

A lot of times casting distance can in important in these places if you want to catch anything but heardheads. Usually the youth type rods (cheap spin casters) are limited on distance. What I did when my children were in this age range is bring a spinning rod or two and throw it out far enough for them to have a shot at more interesting catches.


----------



## horn1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Flukedaddy...thanks for the help. We went out the past 2 days to shoreline park...caught a small shark and several pin fish. Even saw a huge 5 to 6 foot stingray right by the dock...couldn't believe how big it was. 

I'm going to try to summon up the courage to try some deeper pier fishing. Might shoot for that octagon pier or bob skies tomorrow using shrimp or cut bait.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't fear the other spots. Glad I could help.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Try the small pier at the southeast end of 3 mile bridge too. Not too crowded so you can relax while they have fun. Sandy bottom and grass beds there.


----------

